# Edit Function is missing



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Members are not able to edit their posts at this time. A problem?


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Same


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Same.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

I still can't see how to edit one of my posts - no button there to do so


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"You can only edit your own posts, not someone else's."

Duh. lol


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@blueinbr, since you can edit, why do you delete your posts?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

me too


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> @blueinbr, since you can edit, why do you delete your posts?


blue, you've deleted 3 posts on this thread. I'm guessing it's because you can. lol


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I'm experiencing the same problem with the missing edit button.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Members are not able to edit their posts at this time. A problem?


Stop making mistakes!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just edited this post using Windows 10.

Sounds like your browser is groggy. Needs a new caffeinated upgrade.

You are using the Ed-ith version. Not the Ed-ward up-the-grade one.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Gahhh, too much pressure. I make many typos that I see AFTER I hit submit.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

So far no Forum Supporters have reported this problem. Just an observation, not necessarily implying cause and effect.

ETA: Nothing changed, just want to show that I can do this. :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Yup, I cannot edit or delete any posts I create. Using Chrome


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

no worries I can't edit but you all know I never make missteaks 

I pay know attention to thoosee red lynes uner thems words.

55


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

http://cavern.uark.edu/~arnold/Other/ZarOde.pdf


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

just got it 55 said:


> no worries I can't edit but you all know I never make missteaks
> 
> I pay know attention to thoosee red lynes uner thems words.
> 
> 55


Foggy style is a combination of correctly spelled words. I'm just unfamiliar with the sex position it references.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Yep. Same.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> So far no Forum Supporters have reported this problem. Just an observation, not necessarily implying cause and effect.


Soooo now, out of the blue, we have to be forum supporters to edit posts?!?

Talk about a shake down.....


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

My theory that this is not affecting Forum Supporters is still holding strong.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

tech-novelist said:


> http://cavern.uark.edu/~arnold/Other/ZarOde.pdf


I damn near hurt myself laughing and actually did spit coffee. 

*Yes, I know it's the afternoon here and very hot out. I drink it iced during the summer and warm in winter like a civilized person.

ETA: the Edit button comes and goes. Also using Chrome.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

What section are you trying to edit? I am trying to see what the issue can be, also can one of you provide a screen shot of the missing edit button. I have checked and it says you all should have permission to edit a post.

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hang on I'll screen shot this in a second.


ETA: ITS BACK IT'S BACK THE EDIT BUTTON IS BACK


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, just noticed it is back for me, too. Hope it isn't capricious.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It's back for me too.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Yup, I cannot edit or delete any posts I create. Using Chrome



Whoops... now I can.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I still can't delete. I checked this morning.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Try logging out, then log back in. Make sure you are logged out of all devices at the same time if you use phone, tablet, lap etc.


No good. I can edit but I can't delete.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Lila said:


> No good. I can edit but I can't delete.


Can't delete either, only edit to add more awesomeness to my posts!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Whoa... delete is gone for me too.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Delete is disabled presently due to member's abusing the function resulting in DB issues. I don't have an ETA for when it will be restored. If it's particularly necessary you are able to remove the content from your own posts via the edit function but the post itself is still there, this doesn't cause database holes and gaps.


Kyle


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

isn't TAM your standard Linux / Apache / mySQL / PHP type solution? What back-end is used, just curious.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

IIRC vBulletin, so yes. Not sure how deleting can cause issues, that's pretty standard db feature


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

MySQL should have decent compaction and repair features... Ok, not Oracle 11 but serviceable. Maybe integrity constraint issues?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Delete is disabled presently due to member's abusing the function resulting in DB issues. I don't have an ETA for when it will be restored. If it's particularly necessary you are able to remove the content from your own posts via the edit function but the post itself is still there, this doesn't cause database holes and gaps.
> 
> 
> Kyle


Given the nature of the content here, the ability for a poster to make their threads dissapear is pretty important. Hopefully it isn't long until it's back.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

That is weird. I'm not a real database expert (although I have played one for a pretty good salary) but any modern database should be able to handle any number of inserts and deletes without trouble.

In fact, I've written my own variable-length persistent storage library that can handle very large numbers of insertions and deletions. So I know it can be done.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I did a serious LAMP project a few years ago and the issue was not the physical database like writing bytes to the disk, it was keeping all the data consistent. If a post is spread across multiple tables and the code does not enforce constraints well, or constraints aren't defined well, you delete some and leave orphans, which gets worse over time... 

Then the software can't deal with those, yikes...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

glad everything is clear and sorted. let me know if you need anything else.

~Shane


----------

